# SQL Datenbank Spalte in Java Array



## NizzNas (24. Feb 2020)

Guten Tag, 
Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich eine Array aus meinen ausgelesener Spalte erzeugen will. Dabei ist mir im vorhinein nicht klar wie lange die Spalte sein wird, da es 
sich um einen COUNT() Befehl handelt.  
Leider bietet das Internet für solch einfache Probleme keine einfachen Lösungen.

Int x = SELECT COUNT(ortNr) FROM Orte WHERE offen >= y    <------ bestimmung der Menge der Werte 
Int y = SUM(besuche) FROM Orte                                                 
int z = SELECT ortName FROM Orte WHERE offen >= y

Das Array soll nun alle Ergebnisse der SQL anfrage z beinhalten 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Niklas


----------



## M.L. (24. Feb 2020)

Für dynamische Array-Grössen kennt Java die sog. "ArrayList"


----------



## mihe7 (24. Feb 2020)

NizzNas hat gesagt.:


> Dabei ist mir im vorhinein nicht klar wie lange die Spalte sein wird, da es
> sich um einen COUNT() Befehl handelt.


Die COUNT-Funktion liefert Dir die Anzahl der betreffenden Zeilen. Das ist eine Spalte mit einer Zahl.


----------

